# Latin American cities



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Which city in Latin America you know the best??
Which city you like the most?
Which will you like to visit?

Here THE cities population , many of them you´ve seen photos before, I hope..

Sao Pablo 16.8 millions
Mexico City 16 millions
Buenos Aires 14.5 millions
Rio de Janeiro 12 millions
Bogota 8 millions
Lima 7.5 millions
Santiago 6 millions
Belo Horizonte 5.8 millions
Caracas, Medellin, Monterrey: 4.5 millions

of course there are many more, this are the biggest one, maybe you know another one?? Salvador, Cordoba, Cuzco, Guadalajara, Panama, Curitiba??


----------



## gutooo (Jan 30, 2005)

I know São Paulo, Rio, Belo Horizonte and Buenos Aires!! 
Of course I know São Paulo the best, cause is the city i live in!

I like São Paulo the most!

I like to visit Mexico City and Santiago (im going on august)!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Which city in Latin America you know the best?? Lima
Which city you like the most?Rio
Which will you like to visit? Rio,Lima,Santiago,Sao Paulo,Guadalajara(?) in Mexico


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

Guadalajara
Guadalajara
Rio


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

I'd love to visit BA...I know there most be some other awesome places in South America too!


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

Which city in Latin America you know the best?? Buenos Aires, Argentina and Santiago de Chile 
Which city you like the most? Santiago de Chile and Buenos Aires
Which will you like to visit? Rio de Janeiro, Montevideo and Mexico City!


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Among the big ones I only know Sao Paulo and Buenos Aires (and Curitiba too, but its not listed) eheh.

The ones i know the best: BsAs and SP 'course
The ones I like the most: Buenos Aires, Mexico City and Rio de Janeiro
The ones I'd like to visit: Rio de Janeiro, Mexico City and Bogotá


----------



## paroara (Nov 5, 2004)

Which city in Latin America you know the best??
*Belém* (my city).

Which city you like the most?
*Rio de Janeiro* (excluding Belém )

Which will you like to visit?
*México City, Cuzco, Buenos Aires*


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

The one I know the best is Novo Hamburgo, of course. Since you are counting METRO areas instead of cities (otherwise São Paulo pop would be 10 million and Belo Horizonte´s would be 2 million), then I could say Porto Alegre (since Novo Hamburgo is in its metro area). THe metro of Porto Alegre is 3,7 million btw.


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Latin American Cities*

Panama City is the only Latin American city I _know_, as I was born and raised there; and re-visit on an average of every five years. It _is_ my favorite, I presume, as one's _only_ beloved child would be. Although I've never been to any other, I've seen several pictures of all the Latin American cities mentioned by the starter of this thread, and from a visually aesthetic standpoint, I still like Panama City best.

The city that's most intriguing to me and would like to visit is Sao Paulo. The density of it's population and skyscrapers fascinate me. In many ways it reminds me of New York City, which I love. In fact, I consider it the NYC of South America.

If you click here and the link below my signature, you'll see a few pictures of Panama City.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

The only part of Latin America I've gone to is Tijuana, Mexico. So I guess that's the one I know the best, from my one day visit in 18 years ago. I'd love to visit BA, Santiago and SP the most.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Wouldn't some islands in the Caribbean be considered Latin America too?


----------



## Zwanderlust (Apr 7, 2005)

streetscapeer said:


> Wouldn't some islands in the Caribbean be considered Latin America too?


Of course. Cuba, Domican Republic and Puerto Rico.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Which city in Latin America you know the best??

Rio, Curitiba and Santiago

Which city you like the most?

Rio and São Paulo

Which will you like to visit?

I already know Rio, Sao Paulo and Buenos Aires, I would like to know Santiago, Cancun, Bariloche.


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

For me Buenos Aires seems to be the most attractive city in all the Americas.

Civilized, execellent metro system, elegant, well dressed good looking people, rich in culture, tango, great steaks, cafes, wide avenues, sprawling city life with street artists, performers. Of course the hucksters, swaggers and pickpockets are waiting too, but that's included when you visit a big city. 

This the information I have come up with from books and internet because I have never been to the Americas.


----------



## master-chivas (Oct 31, 2011)

i know best: Monterrey

i like most: Guadalajara/Mexico city

i'dlike to visit: Santiago, Sao Paulo, Bnos Aires, Lima


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

This is ld:

Please if a moderator could close it. Since I was the creator I think I can ask for that, thanks.


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

sebvill said:


> This is ld:
> 
> Please if a moderator could close it. Since I was the creator I think I can ask for that, thanks.


Is just the same thing just let people give their opinions about it there's nothing wrong with that


----------

